# Heater on a timer?



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

We have a outdoor tower garden (hydroponics basically) that holds about 40G - I need to add a heater to maintain temp soon (till end of growing season), BUT it will have to be connected to the timer unit - so 15 min on / 15 min off - will a standard 150W aquarium heater work Ok like that?

All thoughts appreciated!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

It should work fine but a controller would be ideal if you need to maintain a specific temp. This will probably work in a pinch.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks tony1928


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If you watch a heater the light does come on and off in intervals any ways. So I don't think it would be hard on the heater. Only 1 way to find out. Let's us know how you make out!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Why does it have to be connected to a timer? why not just set the heater to your desired temp.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

The Guy, The only available power supply is off the timer for the tower garden.

jbyoung00008 - hooked up the heater today - timer is 15 min on/15 off from 08:00 - to 18:00, then 15 on /30 off - will check temp in the AM - water was at 64 - heater is set to 68


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

pdoutaz said:


> The Guy, The only available power supply is off the timer for the tower garden.
> 
> jbyoung00008 - hooked up the heater today - timer is 15 min on/15 off from 08:00 - to 18:00, then 15 on /30 off - will check temp in the AM - water was at 64 - heater is set to 68


The temp on the heater is rarely accurate I've found. The days are getting colder so you might have to crank that heater. Good luck with the project. Sounds fun


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

if your finding its not working you might want to consider a stronger heater so that short time it has on its at least pumping some serious heat


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Ended up having to run a long extension cord for the heater - 100W in an about 35-40 gal tub could not keep up on the timer :-(


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

pdoutaz said:


> Ended up having to run a long extension cord for the heater - 100W in an about 35-40 gal tub could not keep up on the timer :-(


It was worth a shot


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If its possible to cover most of the tub (leaving some room for air circulation), it would really help. A ton of heat is lost through an open top. I've noticed that with my indoor tanks. Nights are also getting cooler now too so you'll be fighting that as well.


----------

